

How to reach 98% of your Kickstarter goal in a few days; our 3d voxel game - adrianscott
http://blog.mydream.com/2014/03/how-to-reach-98-of-your-goal-in-few.html

======
csense
Too bad I'm the only person who upvoted this. Looks like a great project!

